
Giant mosquitoes emerge in North Carolina - lerie82
http://rss.cnn.com/~r/rss/cnn_latest/~3/MjsC-n2kqe4/index.html
======
Finnucane
MOUSes? I don't think those exist.

~~~
Someone
Biologists say “fishes” when they mean multiple species of fish
([http://grammarist.com/usage/fish-fishes/](http://grammarist.com/usage/fish-
fishes/)). Chances are they say mouses when they mean multiple species of
mouse, too.

Even if they don’t, it still is valid as a word. Many people think the plural
of “computer mouse” is “computer mouses”.

~~~
Finnucane
Not 'mouse'; 'Mosquito of Unusual Size'.

